# Orca in Galveston Bay



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

What a surprise when this monster hit my Fat Boy. No match for the Waterloo Ultra Mag.


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Orca*

Pic


----------

